
If you type the letter “i” and it autocorrects to an “A” with a symbol - doxinho
https://support.apple.com/en-ca/ht208240
======
eyeareque
I really feel like iOS 11 was released 6 months too soon. Apple really messed
up with this one. I run into strange bugs daily. Sometimes apps just freeze
for 10 or so seconds and then come back. Or apps won’t launch at all.
Sometimes the problems go away or I have to reboot. I really hope they can put
out some patches quickly to fix this mess.

~~~
ClassyJacket
iOS 11 was enough to get me to move off Apple products altogether. It turned
my iPhone 7 into one of the slowest, most buggy devices I've had. Everything
is slow, audio constantly cuts out and stutters (even when predownloaded),
there's lag switching between apps, apps reload constantly, it disconnects
from Bluetooth devices at the drop of a hat, my keyboard disappears or fails
to appear, and battery life is garbage - I'm charging twice a day minimum. And
it looks like they removed the download button from Podcasts or moved it where
I can't find it. It's not in the menu.

Granted 11.1 fixes some of these issues, but I don't appreciate having my
thousand dollar phone gimped for two months, and it's still worse than it was
before.

I'm getting a different phone, watch, and TV device. But hey, the industry
still has me by the balls as long as I'm buying something every year, right?

~~~
themodelplumber
It's maddening to read that iOS upgrades are still causing this kind of
problem. I had a couple of iOS devices rendered near-useless due to OS
upgrades around 2014 and decided to give each device a max of one major OS
version upgrade in the future. I use Android more now, really like it overall,
and am considering getting an Android tablet instead of my next iPad. Sorry
about the trouble with your phone.

~~~
peterburkimsher
I use iOS 6.1.3 on an iPhone 4S, jailbroken and running offline apps, syncing
with iTunes 10.6.3 over USB, no iCloud.

It worked great 6 years ago, and it still works now. I'm not persuaded by the
"updates" Apple keep trying to tell me to run; I think I'll lose more features
and stability and battery life and USB sync, and not gain anything of any
practical purpose to me.

If Android had USB sync, I'd consider converting. But swapping one cloud
ecosystem for another just doesn't work for me, I want to keep my data
offline.

~~~
y4mi
> If Android had USB sync, I'd consider converting. But swapping one cloud
> ecosystem for another just doesn't work for me, I want to keep my data
> offline.

Uuuh,it does last time I checked. You can even create backups with debug
enabled. Nobody uses it though because plugging the phone to the PC is
annoying.

You are also not required to use the Google drive services for file syncing.
Setting up an owncloud server gives you pretty much the same benefits and
interactions that gdrive provides

~~~
mjevans
Andorid phones (the modern ones anyway) do support the MTP protocol... but
it's horrid if you're trying to do something like transfer large files for
storage of any type; it's like it was written with the old 4GB file limits in
mind.

~~~
josteink
Iirc «adb backup» is a command these days and it doesn’t rely on MTP.

~~~
tortasaur
Google has an adb-sync script that works really well.

------
pg_bot
This is one of the reasons why I turn off all auto-* features in software that
I use. From a UX perspective I want the program to do exactly as I command
instead of trying to "help" me out.

I've had problems like chrome autofilling to an old address so a package gets
delivered to the wrong location, or having to constantly edit text messages
back to what I originally wrote because the program decided I was wrong.

When designing anything, if you think that you are doing someone a favor by
doing work ahead of time please stop.

~~~
bambax
Why people use autocorrect is beyond me. Chats with my friends are littered
with addenda where they correct what autocorrect corrected, it's insane. Just
type what you mean to type -- a spelling mistake isn't the end of the world.

But changing a word for another makes a sentence unintelligible and blocks or
at least seriously slows down communication.

~~~
majewsky
> Chats with my friends are littered with addenda where they correct what
> autocorrect corrected

Survivorship bias: You cannot see the (usually much larger) number of words
that were correctly autocorrected.

~~~
snarf21
I don't think that it what he is saying. I agree with him and the point is
that a misspelled word is not going to inhibit the communication between two
friends. Changing a joke/inside/slang word to something the phone thinks is
"correct" does inhibit communication. They are arguing that auto correct is
worse in this context. (Although, it makes more sense in an email or document
editing setting)

~~~
pgwhalen
This is ignoring the fact that autocorrect can fix massively incorrect words.
If you’re off by half a centimeter for a while word it could be complete
gibberish if not for autocorrect.

------
torstenvl
I love Apple. I really do. But I feel so disappointed in their quality control
lately. I don't understand how this made it into release.

~~~
porfirium
Nobody understands how 11.0 made it into release

~~~
fourstar
11 is so trash. Slowed me down immediately. Typing in iMessage is awful and
lags like none other. I started to uninstall apps to see what I thought was an
increase in speed, but I don't actually believe it. It's the very definition
of planned obsolescence.

~~~
hedora
I thought that too at first, but slowness isn’t even half the problem:

1+2+3=24 if typed quickly into the calculator, even on the fastest hardware

They got rid of autoplay next episodes in podcasts, and make it take _three_
taps to play next episode. That moron swerving during your commute Monday?
That’d be one of millions of people trying to advance to the next episode.

They also eliminated “mark as [un]played” in podcasts.

Alerts show on the lock screen, but are missing from the alert list.

The keyboard in messaging is completely different than the keyboard in third
party apps (and it doesn’t have feature parity with itself across third party
apps either.

If I enable speech in maps, using my car bluetooth, it pauses audio and plays
silence during the voice prompts. After bluetooth drops when I leave the car,
it happily speaks directions into my pocket instead of realizing I arrived.

The battery meter and lifetime were FUBARed for a week after I upgraded.

Calendars randomly opens to a useless year overview screen, even though I only
ever use the “today” screen.

(and so on...)

All of these issues are regressions introduced between 10 and 11, and I’m sure
I’ll notice more issues over time.

(Also, performance is terrible on my old phone. Web pages and apps swap out
constantly, which I never noticed before. It takes Siri so long to turn on the
microphone that it’s better to open the app I want, and type the query. Maps
take 15 seconds to open. Time to first picture is unacceptable, and I swear
the quality of the pictures is lower too).

~~~
hrktb
It seems most of the issues you are running into is not a bad OS, but bad
applications. Granted they are baked in, but appart from Camera, Calculator
and Safari I think there’s little to no downside moving to a third party app.

Why bother with the stock apps at this point ? They have had 2 to 3 times
better alternatives for years and years now, some even free with basically no
barrier to switch.

I feel like beating on Apple apps is a bit like crying about Microsoft making
IE shittier or Google making another chat app. Why not move on ?

~~~
zaptheimpaler
Not parent, but thats half the reason I buy Apple products. Because the
product works well out of the box - the apps are well designed, they can
sometimes do things 3rd party apps can't, and they all integrate with each
other & apple ecosystem.

There may be workarounds for every single issue, and as a techie I could do
them, but I pay specifically not to have to spend time & energy on any of
that.

------
CharlesW
The thing that surprises me about many of these comments is the yearning for
the "good ol' days" when Apple released major software or hardware revisions
that didn't have issues. As someone with affection for Apple but also a
reasonably good memory of its history, I don't believe those days existed.

Antennagate. iBook solder fails. Bendgate. Apple Maps (for which Forstall
famously apologized). Touch disease. Various Crackgate(s). MobileMe.
Slowgate(s). Batterygate. Wi-Fi Assist eating excessive mobile data.
Locationgate. Staingate. iTunes. The Mac Pro debacle. Keyboardgate.

When it comes to Apple, waiting for the .1 or .2 update (or the "refresh"
release of a major hardware revision) has never been a bad idea.

~~~
inetknght
You're referencing a lot of stuff that I consider to be new problems. Apple
didn't have so many problems before they introduced iOS, and especially before
OS X.

~~~
thinkythought
Seriously? Even before the macbook pro GPU issues, the very first gen models
had like... 10 hardware revisions because of how many issues they had. I know
some people who went through 4 machines before they got one that lasted.

This also leaves out the second gen white macbook issues with the bottoms
falling off and failed motherboards, and so many other things. Although i
could definitely dredge up more G3-G4 era stuff that wasn't mentioned(tons of
tibook issues, other ibook g3/g4 issues not mentioned, failing imac g3 power
supplies/displays in huge batches, imac GPU failures in the first few c2d
generations, core duo imac display failures, etc)

I remember there being huge online discussions about these issues. A number of
them generated tons of pissed off people online, and apple was resistant to
fixing a lot of them at first or would only do it on a case by case basis
until it became overwhelming.

------
tradesmanhelix
As an iPhone user since the iPhone 3G, I have say iOS 11 is the buggiest iOS
release ever and very disappointing. Most of my family aren’t technical and
the reason I recommend iOS is it just works. This is really embarrassing.

Also, typing out this comment on my iPhone and autocorrect is exhibiting the
exact behavior in the link... :-/

~~~
c3534l
The thought has never even occurred to me to write code on my phone. That
sounds awful.

~~~
Garbage
Did you mean to reply to this comment instead of what you replied? -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15627722](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15627722)

~~~
c3534l
I did.

------
djrogers
Thank God! I was going crazy trying to convince the Apple support people that
this was a real thing.

It appears that somehow a rogue Unicode character gets in the dictionary, and
it looks just like a capital I. It even shows up as an emoji in the recently
used section!

~~~
dunham
The capital of "i" in the Turkish locale is "İ" (\u0130). I wonder if it's
related to that?

------
limeblack
I have owned multiple iPhones since the original but what really bugs me is
that there aren't any official ways for downgrading your iPhone without saving
blobs and being quite careful[1]. I understand having an official downgrading
technique brings up security issues but either way the bugs are getting pretty
crazy.

[1] [https://ios.gadgethacks.com/how-to/downgrade-ios-11-back-
ios...](https://ios.gadgethacks.com/how-to/downgrade-ios-11-back-
ios-10-3-3-your-iphone-0178028/)

[2] My Windows computers at work and Windows Phone let you downgrade lol.

~~~
wodenokoto
Thanks for the link. I didn't know you could save the signature. That is
something I could have used in the past more than once!

------
jannyfer
Reminds me of a longstanding similar issue. I regularly type Korean on my
iPhone, and autocorrect has been historically terrible on iOS. It will replace
entire correct and valid words with completely unrelated words.

No Korean I know keeps Autocorrect turned on because of this, so I think iOS
never learns which words are used frequently when, and never improves.

I have had autocorrect off on iOS for years because I cannot disable
autocorrect by language/keyboard.

~~~
wodenokoto
iPhones were very late to the Korean market, due to domestic laws.

Similarly, Samsung has had a lot of traction getting into the Japanese market,
and their autocorrect for Japanese is god awful.

------
KyeRussell
I love Apple as much as the next person, but I'm embarrassed for whoever had
to publish the contents of that support article.

------
colordrops
I don't use an iPhone, but Google is really messing up with the default
Android 7 keyboard. It frequently replaces correctly spelled words, and will
not correct words with one letter incorrect and no ambiguity as to what word
it should be. I've tried clearing my history to no avail. It seems like it's
trying to be "smart" and using context rather than just a dictionary. It's
similar to how they made their search "smarter", returning results that don't
match your query exactly.

Someone at Google should really be embarrassed that this got out into the
public's hands.

~~~
shamas
But don't you just keep typing and it changes the previous word once the
context is established? It checks context for 2-3 words. Just keep typing,
bro. They've got your back.

~~~
dingo_bat
Yeah gboard does that for me. Very few times when I have to manually correct
something.

------
chj
The recent innovation to iOS keyboard is a feature called "Smart Punctuation".
When you type the single quote, it will automatically turn into a unicode
apostrophe. I am sure many programmers occasionally writing code on iOS are
thrilled about this feature.

~~~
princekolt
Settings > General > Keyboard > Smart Punctuation

People do like to exaggerate simple problems.

~~~
monk_e_boy
I'm sure there are a lot of programmers who don't know this is happening, or
if they have noticed, they don't know it's "smart punctuation" so don't know
what setting to click.

Computers need a sort of general 'debugger', you should be able to click on
something and ask the computer why it did that, or what is this (a bit like
web pages have 'inspect') ... so you could click on the unicode quote and ask
"What is this? Why is it here? How do I change it?"

~~~
Doctor_Fegg
> a lot of programmers who don't know this is happening

Not so sure - anyone who’s ever copied and pasted from an arbitrary WordPress
blog that adds smart quotes to code snippets, for example, will have
encountered this.

------
wodenokoto
I get those kind of errors on my Samsung phone too.

The problem is for my locale (danish) "i" (in) and "I"(plural you) are two
different words and autocorrect should have some idea about when to capitalize
and not.

~~~
maaaats
My swiftkey keyboard handles that just fine.

> Hva skal du i dag? What did I say?

~~~
skrebbel
Does it also get "Hvad skal I i dag?" right?

------
coworkerblues
The reason iOS 11 sucks in my opinion, is that Apple has a finite number of
iOS developers, and this year, they needed to invest tons of work in iPhone X
UI + Gesture work + Hardware support + Face ID + New GPU (while in the
previous years, things were kinda stable / iterative on most fronts).

Since they work on one iOS for all devices, they had much less attention for
bug fixes and stabilization, and they have a 1 year limit because of the new
device cycle.

This update model sucks, because when there are big hardware changes, the
software is less mature even for older devices, and they don't back port
security issues, so you have no choice but to update...

~~~
thinkythought
Honestly i really wish they could decouple iOS from device launches the way
they have with MacOS. Do a point release, sure, but it should just be baked on
a completely different schedule.

The ridiculous thing is they _do this_ with the ipad, and they've even done it
with the phones in the past for certain versions

------
DonHopkins
DWIM and DWIMMER.

(Critics of Interlisp, particularly those who were proponents of MacLisp,
often commented, rightly or wrongly, that DWIM seemed to be tuned to the
particular typing mistakes to which Teitelman was prone, and no others. These
critics were given to lampooning DWIM with such expansions as “Do What
Teitelman Means” or “Do What Interlisp Means.” “Let the system automatically
‘correct’ programs? I take a very DWIM view of that, sir!” MacLisp proponents
would remark that MacLisp used DDWIDM: “Don’t Do What I Didn’t Mean.”)

[http://www.dreamsongs.com/Files/HOPL2-Uncut.pdf](http://www.dreamsongs.com/Files/HOPL2-Uncut.pdf)

------
neom
Yeah, ios is considerably less consistent since Scott Forstall left. Bring
back Forstall plz.

~~~
sarreph
You want skeuomorphism again?

~~~
imron
Over flat design? Yes.

~~~
vnchr
But...Apple Maps.

~~~
jaytaylor
Looked this up:

[https://www.google.com/search?q=scott+forstall+apple+maps](https://www.google.com/search?q=scott+forstall+apple+maps)

\---

Okay, so he was fired for refusing to sign the Apple Maps Apology in 2012.
Then he was transferred to a paid board seat (aka "benched"). How much control
did he have personally compared to all the others?

------
Froyoh
This article is so casually worded I almost did not realize it was a bug.

------
bsaul
the more i look at apple, the more i think there's now room for competition in
the mobile market. I believe someone releasing the equivalent of iOS 6 on a
iPhone 6s hardware around the 300$ mark would encounter a huge success if
branded correctly ,as well as the right amount of "repairable" and "open
source" components.

~~~
Tepix
I bought a Nexus 5X (for 160€) and installed Copperhead OS on it. It's super
nice. The battery life is excellent, I feel I can trust the OS and the apps,
and they won't invade my privacy. The downside: There will be no more updates
after fall of 2018. Guess I have to get a Pixel or a Pixel 2 then (with
Copperhead OS) or hope that Google provides updates (and Copperhead keeps
supporting the phone) beyond the guaranteed time period.

------
11thEarlOfMar
I'll pile on iOS 11 just to get it off of my chest.

Using maps with verbal directions, Siri cannot pronounce 'onto' correctly. It
comes out 'ont'. As "Continue on I-280 _ont_ I-680". What would cause 'oo' in
'onto' to cut out, every time? I know what she means of course, but every time
it happens, I just think 'wtf'.

~~~
pjungwir
Ha ha that's nothing. In Google Maps on my Android S3 exits like "4A" go like
this: "Take exit four amperes." At first I thought it was a local issue but I
was recently traveling for a wedding and it was doing it there too. Maybe
Google needs to teach its speech synthesizer about context. :-)

------
hellofunk
This article reads like an April fools joke.

------
deftturtle
This is why I didn't upgrade to iOS 11. I knew it would have dumb issues. My
current 10.3.3 is still buggy with lock screen and Siri stuff.... they should
have an option to only use security updates but keep everything else the same.
No new tricks and UI.

------
smn1234
Messages & WhatsApp notifications don't appear at all. Notifications that do
show I can't dismiss. WiFi I can't turn off from Control Center. Photos app
settings don't persist - I have to keep disabling Live Photos and re-enabling
HDR.

What else can go wrong in this release ?

------
aheasl
Work around. Go to settings.. general... key board.. text replacement. Hit the
plus sign at the top. Put I in the phrase and lower case I in the short cut.
It will stop it from making it the A and symbol

------
mkrecny
[https://twitter.com/recborg/status/926875274364497922](https://twitter.com/recborg/status/926875274364497922)

------
nodesocket
I thought it was just me, but auto-correct (even with the G Board app)
oftentimes changes correct words into incorrect ones. It's incredibly
frustrating.

------
neelkadia
Why 'A'? Is it failing somewhere and some else condition going to executed?
Just wondering..!

------
apple4ever
This has been driving me batty for a week. It’s great to finally have it
reported on.

------
sheilaann48
Yes I’m having all kinds of new issues since I️ updated my ios

------
peterburkimsher
aOS on my aPhone never caused problems for me.

Keyboards are not necessary when we can speak to Sara.

Surely the platform supersedes Androad.

(A see what you dad there)

------
patriciawatt
How do I️ remove icon when I️ type I️?

------
nyxtom
Peak autocorrect

------
stevebmark
This is kind of incredible. A wretched multi-level failure.

------
porfirium
Why does criticism of anything regarding Apple always start with "I love Apple
but..."

~~~
smallstepforman
There’s one example of autocorrect in use :)

------
porfirium
What's that symbol after the A? I've tried to repro it myself but I couldn't

~~~
duskwuff
U+FE0F, VARIATION SELECTOR-16. Typically used to force usage of an "emoji-
style" variation of a character.

------
CodeWriter23
AYFKM?

